# Very sad re home. Northern inuit x GSD



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

This was always our last option but we have no choice but to re home our beautiful girl. She suffers from anxiety in general, hates being left on her own, petrified of windows, neighbour anything realy. We are in tears with frustration and upset that she looks so terrified all the time. Im having to go to the extreme of taking days of work to stay with her now and we are way out of our depth. She loves people once you give her a loving fuss, loves other dogs. In fact I think her having a friend might benefit her. I wont put her in the situation that she has to go in kennels as I think this will upset her further. someone that knows this breed and can give her the time and training she needs would do her the world of good. We feel that she would be better off with someone who is at home most of the time and has had experience with nervous dogs. She is 6 months old, had her vaccines, microchipped but not spayed but will be before going to new home. If you feel you can give this girl a home and are willing to keep me updated on her progress then please contact me. I only have photo's of her on my phone so can email them if you pm me your email address.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would get her spayed before offering up for rehoming, otherwise she could end up in the wrong hands and be used for breeding. Given her anxious nature this would be a disaster and the worst thing for her.

It might also be safer to rehome her through the breed rescue as they will have possible homes with people who understand the breed as they are not for everyone.


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

she will be spayed before hand, I have no intention of letting her go in the wrong hands. Have contacted Northern inuit rescue they say they cant help. Waiting for GSD rescue to get back to me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

clare1985 said:


> she will be spayed before hand, I have no intention of letting her go in the wrong hands. Have contacted Northern inuit rescue they say they cant help. Waiting for GSD rescue to get back to me.


Ok - thought *"not spayed although we will be willing to get this done"* meant that you would do so if requested, rather than a definite 

I hope you have better luck with the GSD rescue.


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ok - thought *"not spayed although we will be willing to get this done"* meant that you would do so if requested, rather than a definite
> 
> I hope you have better luck with the GSD rescue.


ah yes I see what you mean, will change that but she will definatley be done.:blush:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

May I ask why NI rescue won't help?
Is it because she is crossed with a GSD or because of the issues that she has?


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can this please be removed? No longer for rehome. Dog behaviourist has been round and we can deal with her problems now we know how simple its going to be and what to do. Also she has explained how she's certain Mila hasn't got separation anxiety but simply attention seeking with me in particular!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

clare1985 said:


> Can this please be removed? No longer for rehome. Dog behaviourist has been round and we can deal with her problems now we know how simple its going to be and what to do. Also she has explained how she's certain Mila hasn't got separation anxiety but simply attention seeking with me in particular!


Wishing you the very best


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

To get removed just PM a mod  
tashi, canuckjill, thedogsmother, sue&harvey, westie~ma, lymorelynn, newfiesmum, raggs


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

babycham2002 said:


> To get removed just PM a mod
> tashi, canuckjill, thedogsmother, sue&harvey, westie~ma, lymorelynn, newfiesmum, raggs


Thank you 

Also forgot to answer your question earlier, NI rescue just said " sorry we can't help" German shepherd rescue however rang me last night and were all set to assess Mila on Sunday. I have now cancelled that assessment and will instead send them a donation


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Attention seeking?

That surprises me quite a bit

I'm not there though
But sounds interesting. what led her to that conclusion and what are her reccomendations?

If you don't mind me asking?

Did she have any views on her exercise?

Pleased its working out for you shame if you guys had to part


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tails and Trails said:


> Attention seeking?
> 
> That surprises me quite a bit
> 
> ...


She sometimes nips, jumps up. Her howling, she howls, I run to her, mila gets attention.

The exercise, she says is more than enough, 40 minute walk plus 10 mins of training is enough. Along with the 2 hour walks at the weekend. No need for the afternoon walk.

We now have to keep on top of her commands, sit lie down, stay etc. Any naughty behaviour simply walk away/ignore. Get her involved in puppy classes and the food that she picks at throughout the day has to stop. We have to feed her twice a day, whatever she has left after 15 minutes take away. If she has access to everything she needs then she won't feel the need to do what we say.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

clare1985 said:


> She sometimes nips, jumps up. Her howling, she howls, I run to her, mila gets attention.
> 
> The exercise, she says is more than enough, 40 minute walk plus 10 mins of training is enough. Along with the 2 hour walks at the weekend. No need for the afternoon walk.
> 
> We now have to keep on top of her commands, sit lie down, stay etc. Any naughty behaviour simply walk away/ignore. Get her involved in puppy classes and the food that she picks at throughout the day has to stop. We have to feed her twice a day, whatever she has left after 15 minutes take away. If she has access to everything she needs then she won't feel the need to do what we say.


sounds like you are getting somewhere
all good stuff. i can imagine her being attention seeking at home, but that maybe due to low confidence to begin with?
which could transfer to being stressed when left home alone?
ie, a degree of separation anxiety?
im not clear how she could be attention seeking over someone whom isnt at home to seek attention from?


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tails and Trails said:


> sounds like you are getting somewhere
> all good stuff. i can imagine her being attention seeking at home, but that maybe due to low confidence to begin with?
> which could transfer to being stressed when left home alone?
> ie, a degree of separation anxiety?
> im not clear how she could be attention seeking over someone whom isnt at home to seek attention from?


When she was howling, the neighbour was banging on the windows and gobbing off which although was a reaction Mila didn't like, it was still a reaction. Her training is coming on quite good, well have managed to get from one end of the room to the other without her moving off her bed  Small steps better than none I suppose


----------

